# Ahmad Benali



## kolao95 (13 Settembre 2016)

Ahmad Benali, centrocampista inglese naturalizzato libico, classe '92, è uno dei perni del neopromosso Pescara che sta sorprendendo tanti appassionati per la qualità del gioco espresso in campo. Cresciuto nelle giovanili del Manchester City, è arrivato in Italia nell'estate del 2012 e si è messo in mostra con la maglia del Brescia, attirando qualche anno dopo le attenzioni del Palermo, che lo ingaggia nell'estate 2015 per poi parcheggiarlo in prestito con diritto di riscatto proprio al Pescara, che lo ha riscattato proprio quest'estate viste le buonissime prestazioni nello scorso campionato di B.

Benali nasce centrocampista, ma viene spesso schierato da Oddo sulla trequarti, zona in cui può sfruttare le sue grandi doti d'inserimento e la sua visione di gioco, possiede una tecnica di base invidiabile (specialmente nella conduzione del pallone) e un baricentro basso che gli permettono sempre di rimanere facilmente in controllo del pallone, e, pur non essendo velocissimo, è anche in possesso di una straordinaria mobilità, tutte caratteristiche ideali per le idee di calcio di Oddo: squadra corta, triangolazioni rapidissime e giocatori che, pur interscambiandosi di postazione in ogni azione offensiva, mantengono le posizioni canoniche del 4-3-2-1/4-3-1-2.

Il n.10 pescarese ha già timbrato il suo primo gol in Serie A, nella partita d'esordio contro il Napoli, mostrando di saper usare benissimo entrambi i piedi:



Giocatore che adoro. Mi impressionò tantissimo già con la maglia del Brescia ed ero convinto che si sarebbe potuto imporre anche nel caos Palermo, che però non ha puntato su di lui. Poco male per il ragazzo che si è fatto un altro anno di apprendistato in B, diventando uno dei cardini della promozione del Pescara, e sono sicuro che farà molto bene al suo primo anno in A.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2016)

Molto molto forte, il Pescara lo conosco bene perché l'ho seguito abbastanza e l'anno prima avevo l'abbonamento al Brescia.


Sto Benali è un altro di quelli che maturano tardi e fanno strada


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Settembre 2016)

L'ho visto solo in queste partite. Non mi dice nulla.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'ho visto solo in queste partite. Non mi dice nulla.



Con l'Inter ha fatto molto male, è vero, però ti assicuro che ha veramente ottime qualità. Sono sicuro che da qui a fine campionato ci farà vedere molto


----------

